
Consumers love Big Tech, even if they say they don't - paulpauper
https://thehill.com/opinion/finance/434200-actually-consumers-love-big-tech-even-if-they-say-they-dont
======
charlesism
If consumers love "big tech", they love it the same way that meth addicts love
meth.

~~~
joeblow9999
quite the assumption there.

~~~
charlesism
That was never five minutes just now.

